# First concealed gun



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Went to Westland mall gun show today, picked up a Springfield XDs .45acp, single stack and 100 rounds Remington target ammo($55). Very happy, trying to get them to exchange the right handed holster for lefty. My buddy carries one, surprising how small it is, weight is 21 oz unloaded, not bad. Can't wait to take her to the range Tuesday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

dang man they certainly got you on the ammo. i just bought the same thing online for $33 a box. congrats on the purchase! i think those XDs are pretty sweet. if i didn't already have a CCW handgun already then i would be getting an XD. how was the price if you don't mind me asking? just wondering with all the price hikes that have been going on.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I was surprised how low it was, $440, includes box two mags, holster ammo clip. If you know anywhere local around Columbus I can find cheaper ammo please tell, gun show only place I've found target ammo, stuff getting really hard to find.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You paid 55 dollars for 100 rounds that should be two 50 round boxes or 27.50 a box with no shipping. IG paid 33 dollars a box plus shipping I would say you did fine. Ammo prices are just crazy now just glad I have stocked up a long time ago. I just don't want to be home if the house catches on fire, I do want to be close enough to warn the fireman about all the gun powder. No more plack powder that stuff is really mean. I put a couple of pounds in a fire pit a few years ago and then lit the fire, the explosion shook windows 600 yards away the neighbors thought they were being bombed until they decided to call me and see if I had done something really stupid.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations on the new gun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new gun.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks.

Went Monday to new Albany range, msn that place is nice but$$$, $21 for as long as you want to shoot, think just six pistol lanes, but only place open on Monday around here. Shot about 100 rounds, very surprised that the recoil wasn't that bad, and I'm a beginner with pistol's, shot guns I have shot since the eighties.

Was happy with my limited skills hitting the target mostly where I wanted, only bad thing which I knew going in was only six rounds before I had to reload. Plan on buying the seven round mags just for range time. Can't wait to go out again, if I can locate ammo, Wal-Mart was bare, the range had blazer .45 fifty count for$27, hopefully I can find better deal elsewhere.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Try vances

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

They were out of about everything

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Gander by me had bulk.45 $120 for 200, whole pallet, nine's were almost gone

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Who did you get the xds from? Dealer or individual? If dealer do you mind sharing, I have been looking at them and that price is pretty good.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Don't remember the dealer's name, it was at last weekend's west land mall show, he had all the hard to find guns

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

